# Stretching and growing pains worse with twin pregnancy????



## roobie74

Hi Ladies. I am hoping that those of you who have gone through/are going through a twin/multiple pregnancy can help me???
I am 17 weeks and have been experiencing quite a bit of discomfort - it feels like my belly is stretched as far as it can and I have shooting pains every so often. Sometimes I get a few crampy like pains that are a bit worrying, but it could be wind??? :blush:. I have also had aching, pressure and shooting pains in my cervix.
Last night I felt really uncomfortable. I had a very very very light bleed on saturday night and then on Sunday night the aching/pain was really getting to me so I went to the hospital. They examined me and said I had a polyp on my cervix that will have caused the bleed and maybe some of the cervix pain. Other than than that the Dr said my cervix was closed "nice and tightly" and that my abdomen felt fine.

I am having a scan on Wednesday to check the babies HB's but am still worried about these aches and pains. Did any of you feel more aches and pains during your pregnancies?? I know it seems like I am panicking, but after six yers of trying and two cycles of IVF, I can't help it!!!

Hope you can help.

Thanks xxx


----------



## mamato2more

I have had six children..you'd think there's not much stretching to do, right?? Wrong...Because it's all faster, it does hurt more..I dont have it so much anymore, but it was just not fun in the beginning..So, yes, to answer your question!


----------



## roobie74

mamato2more said:


> I have had six children..you'd think there's not much stretching to do, right?? Wrong...Because it's all faster, it does hurt more..I dont have it so much anymore, but it was just not fun in the beginning..So, yes, to answer your question!

Thanks hun and good luck - will be watching out for news of your babies arrival xx


----------



## vineyard

Yes, there was always something aching, cramping, twinging, twisting, or pulling. 

Congrats on your pregnancy. Glad to see you out of the LTTTC section. :happydance:


----------



## roobie74

Thanks vineyard. I kinda stalked you when you were going through your treatment and was delighted when you gave birth to two health gorgeous girls! Congratulations xx


----------



## vineyard

roobie74 said:


> Thanks vineyard. I kinda stalked you when you were going through your treatment and was delighted when you gave birth to two health gorgeous girls! Congratulations xx

I didn't realize I had a stalker! lol.


----------

